# burping goat with gurgling belly



## MommaBugg (Mar 25, 2012)

My doe kidded a few days ago, and started having smelly clumpy poops.. The poop is back to berries, but still smelly ( a lot like cat poo smell) She also recently started having rotten egg/sulphur smelling belches and has a gurgling tummy...

Any ideas what could be causing this?

She is on free choice hay, grain and alfalfa pellets.. Access to lots of clean water and loose minerals(which I noticed she wont have anything to do with).


Also, baby number two was a runt.. She acts very lively, nurses fine, loves to jump and play with her sister, but she tires much faster and has pretty rapid breathing when layin down. She pooped normal the first day but by the end of the second day she had a few runny poops, so I gave her a little bit of yogurt on the tip of my finger.. No more runny poops.. I havent seen her poop at all actually. But she is not bloated or acting like her belly is is bothering her.


----------



## elevan (Mar 25, 2012)

Mama's issues could just be hormonal.  How long past kidding is she?

I would probably offer some baking soda though.  
*Baking Soda (BS)Balls:*

2Tbsp Baking soda and enough water to form a "dough" roll into balls and shove into the back of the goats tongue.

*Baking Soda Drench:*

2Tbsp Baking Soda

enough water to liquify

Suck it up into a syringe (no needle) or a drenching syringe and squirt into the back of the goat's mouth

*Sodium Bicarbonate 10 gr Tablets:*

(available for under $20 for 1,000 tablets at your human pharmacy)

Bolus the goat with 9 tablets 



As for the kid...mama is probably cleaning her up.  I usually don't see poops very often in my kids as the dam keeps them cleaned up.

The breathing could be a concern though.


----------



## MommaBugg (Mar 26, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Mama's issues could just be hormonal.  How long past kidding is she?
> 
> I would probably offer some baking soda though.
> *Baking Soda (BS)Balls:*
> ...


Thanks for the reply, her belly is much smaller today, no gurgling belly or belching. She kidded on the 22nd. First sign of the belly problems going on again I will try the baking soda. Her poops are still bouncing between normal, and clumpy.. but no diarrhea.

The runt baby seems fine. She is extremely active and she bullies her big sister off the teat, and the mineral block that they have decided is their new toy.. Which is fine because the goats want nothing to do with it anyway. The only time I see her breathing hard is when laying down, but I might be seeing her right after she lays down from heavy play time,which in her runty stage seems to take a lot out of her. She is pooping fine now. I saw her pass a nice healthy one this morning, and she has been filling out nicely.


----------

